# pencil bag question



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

hi

I'm thinking of getting a pencil bag as an alternative to my stand bag 

Would bags like

the scratch sac

Mizuno Golf Scratch Sac II - Golf Bags - american golf

and the dunlop range carry bag Amazon.co.uk: Dunlop Range Carry Bag - Multicoloured - One Size: Sports & Leisure

would they be alright to carry 5,6,7,8,9 sw, putter, and 2 woods? 

are they ok with that or just look overpacked and stupid?

anyone got a pencil bag who would like to comment?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Those bags could handle 5 clubs easily.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I presume you mean a cart bag type golf bag. I have one. I didn't like it too much because it seemed heavy. But now I got a pull cart and it works fine for pulling. I have 3,5,6,7,9, pitching wedge, driver, putter, hybrid club and a golf ball grabber, and it doesn't look too over crowded. Also I like it because there is a lot of pockets on it. Before I got the pull cart sometimes the bag would have to lay on the ground while I was hitting.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I presume you mean a cart bag type golf bag. I have one. I didn't like it too much because it seemed heavy. But now I got a pull cart and it works fine for pulling. I have 3,5,6,7,9, pitching wedge, driver, putter, hybrid club and a golf ball grabber, and it doesn't look too over crowded. Also I like it because there is a lot of pockets on it. Before I got the pull cart sometimes the bag would have to lay on the ground while I was hitting.


No, he's talking about a bag that is designed for just a few clubs, thus lightening the load. For most rounds I use a big cart bag, but I've started using my old Sun Mountain stand bag again for some of my weekday rounds... but I only put 8 clubs in it. I've found that I not only score about the same, I actually make better shots more often when I have to plan the shot around a set that may not include the exact club I need for a given shot. 

And it seems to be translating into a better game now when I do have the full 14 clubs. I shot an 82 last Thursday on a course where I've never broken 90 before. I did it in part because I've been practicing my course management and shotmaking skills during those rounds when I carry the short bag.

In response to the OP, I don't think you need to get a smaller bag if you already have a stand bag... just take a few clubs out and carry the rest in the same bag. It's really amazing how much lighter your bag is with half the clubs in the trunk of your car...  I carry my 1W and putter, 2 hybrids (22° and 25°), 2 irons (6I and 8I), and 2 wedges (45° PW and 56° SW). Since I can hit the driver off the deck, I don't need another FW wood, and I can pretty much cover the full range of distances with the rest of the bag. And the best thing is that I can carry the bag, and that is something I've missed since I started having trouble with my feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Oh sorry I thought they were the same thing. Rick what was the par on that course? 82 is a good number the best I ever got was a 93.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Oh sorry I thought they were the same thing. Rick what was the par on that course? 82 is a good number the best I ever got was a 93.


The course is Red Rocks Country Club (Red Rocks CC web site) in Morrison Colorado. It's a par 71 with a 124 slope and a 69.6 rating. Only one par 5 on the front 9.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

A par 71 that is more than the course I usally play. The one I usally play is a par 63 and I play from the white tee's which are 3943 yrds. 
PS: Sorry for getting off topic.


----------

